# Dehorning goats



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 9, 2011)

The goat that I took in that was tied to a tree and left, surprised me with twins(didn't know she was pregnant). I'm pretty new to goats and wondering what your opinions are on dehorning/debudding? I want to do the best i can for these sweet little kids and want opinions before I make a decision. Their mom came to us with her horns.Thanks!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 9, 2011)

We disbud all of the kids born here, I prefer no horns it for handling them, and helps to keep them from getting their heads stuck or worse. But if you are going to keep them with other goats that have horns, it is better if they have horns to even up the playing field. They can do okay if you mix horned and dehorned goats, but generally it's better if they are the same.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Mar 9, 2011)

I personally like the horns and will not debud. I have a wether I bought and he wasn't debudded correctly and they grew back. they are not true horns and have a name but can't remember what they are called. one broke off so we call him Sammy one horn. Anyway, he could never be shown because of his false horn.

We have fainters and have some that will not get horns. we keep them all together and have never had problems. Yes, I have found some stuck but have always been able to get them out of the fence.


----------



## gimp (Mar 9, 2011)

We had dairy goats for years and I prefer disbudding. I worked and could not keep an eye on them and had one get hung up at some point and didn't survive. That said, the procedure must be done by someone who knows what they are doing, and No, the paste stuff doesn't work.




I was lucky to have a friend who was a long time breeder; I hated the procedure. However, untwisting a dead goat from fencing or a feeder is much worse. As time went on I was able to get a good number of polled kids so got the best of both. No disbudding, and no horns.


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2011)

PondlakeMinis said:


> I personally like the horns and will not debud. I have a wether I bought and he wasn't debudded correctly and they grew back. they are not true horns and have a name but can't remember what they are called. one broke off so we call him Sammy one horn. Anyway, he could never be shown because of his false horn.


With the cattle, my husband calls those type of horns, "skurs", not sure of spelling (we dehorn all our calves, well all we notice at branding; we mostly have polled, but there are a few with horns in the mix).


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 9, 2011)

I really like hearing everyones opinion on, this i'm really torn.Thanks


----------



## uwharrie (Mar 9, 2011)

I had dairy goats and also disbudded all my kids. Much safer for the goats and anyone that might be handling them to NOT have horns.

Like others have said disbudding is not pleasant but really seemed to only cause momentary discomfort to the kids. ( it was much more stressful on me)

If you take your time it is not that hard to do. I HIGHLY recommend a "kid box" and that you invest in a good disbudding iron.

( or get someone to do it for you)

At any rate don't wait too long to do it. We did ours at just a couple of days. You have to do it while the buds are still very small.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 9, 2011)

They are 10 days old,I would definately have the vet do it. What kind of after care do the need? Do they put them under anesthetic?


----------



## gimp (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine were done at a week to ten days. The very first was done by the vet, and the boy was de-bucked at the same time. The vet put them under, shaved them, the whole bit. After care was nothing, but the scabs do fall off after a bit and they can bleed a bit at that time, but never enough to worry about. Just a bit hard at first. One cannot keep a goat from butting and that is why the scabs may come off a bit too early. The rest were done by the breeder/friend. No anesthesia. She told me that it only hurts for a second so long as the iron is plenty hot. Nasty, but I have NO regrets! If you want to do it, do it soon.





I seen a goat with full horns banded and dehorned. Much more painful and they seem to miss them. The babies won't miss what they never had.


----------



## ErikaS. (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a fan of disbudding or dehorning. jmo. I like horns and believe they serve a purpose; from what I understand they help with heat regulation. But I own meat goats and some shows require dairy goats like yours to be dehorned to be shown, some just require horns to be blunted. I have horned goats and have not had an issue with them. Though one goat likes to put her head in the fence.(I have since changed the fencing.) I also have 2 goats with scurs that occassionally break off and bleed.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I'll give my vet a call,see what he thinks. Thanks everyone,love L'il beginnings!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 10, 2011)

I would never have a goat with horns. I have been butted in the knees and been black and blue more then I care to be. They didnt do it on purpose rather getting in the middle of them fighting with another goat, or going out to feed and having a rushing mob after you. I have also had to get a goat or two unstuck before as well.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 10, 2011)

Both my goats had their horns and I never had any problems with them. They never got stuck in the fence, tore anything up with them, or hit me or anyone else. I actually liked the horns, gave me something to grab on to when needed..lol.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 10, 2011)

I've got goats both horned and dehorned. I like having the does with horns. They are a pain while they are still young and their horns are still growning because they get them hung in the fences.

On the other hand, my goats are for my kids to show. And they are not allowed to show horned wethers. And because the time frame to disbud a goat kid is so short, we go ahead and disbud all the males. That young of age it is too hard to tell which one will be the good show wether, so we just do them all to prevent having to band them later. That is way more traumatic than disbudding them.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 10, 2011)

Hate It Period 






 JMAO I like them with horns. They are easier to handle to me. Never been butted. I have had a few get stuck, but it was always the same ones. Sold them. 



 Have not had any since. But if you don't have any square fence they won't get stuck.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a wether that a vet refused to disbud at 10 days, because he said the horns were already too big for his iron (he did another kid that was younger at that time, and did a perfect job). I really wish I had been able to talk him into it, because those horns have been a headache for me ever since! This goat doesn't butt people, but everything else is fair game - trees, fenceposts, walls, stall doors; the only thing he doesn't butt is my mini mule, but he's terrified of her! I lost a doe a few years ago under mysterious circumstances, and I have wondered ever since whether this guy might have killed her. I have seen him duck down and use his horns to snag the legs of the other goats; I've seen them sore after this trick, but no broken legs so far. I had to take the collars off of the other goats after he nearly strangled one (it was deliberate; I saw him do it). The only good thing about those horns is they keep unwanted visitors out of the pasture - _I_ know he doesn't butt people, but nobody else does!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 11, 2011)

I stopped at the vets office today to pay my bill off and asked their opinion. I decided to go ahead and do it,they go tuesday. I really appreciate everyones opinions



. The thought of loosing one from getting hung up was a big factor in my decision. Thanks


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 11, 2011)

I currently raise nigerian dwarfs (miniature dairy goats) all of mine are either disbudded by my vet ( I am still too much of a weeny) or are from my polled buck.

The not getting stuck was my biggest, and as all mine are show goats, I also Have to keep them disbudded in order to show them.

And just for fun, one of my new purchases "Phoniex" - I love her-


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2011)

Sun Runner Stables said:


> And just for fun, one of my new purchases "Phoniex" - I love her-


Oh, My! She's too cute. I want one.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sun Runner Stables the mom looks ALOT like yours,how do you tell the difference between a pygmy and a nigerian dwarf? i have so much to learn about goats,sorry



.


----------



## gimp (Mar 11, 2011)

Nigerian Dwarves are finer boned and look like little mini dairy goats






Pygmies tend to be wider and short and heavier boned. More like a meat animal

(in a nutshell...I've had both)


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 11, 2011)

honestly, after what i've read, its safer for the goats and humans involved to disbud. i've heard horror stories of goats getting stuck in fenceing, tearing up and even killing other goats, poking eyes out, horns breaking off, and we had a family friend that a goat shoved one of his horns through the guys right calf!! also, if you ever need to re-sell them most people like to have goats with no horns because of all the reasons i mentioned above.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with what gimp said about the difference between Nigerian Dwarfs and Pygmys. Nigerians can also be alittle taller than Pygmys are.

As for debudding...I don't like it, but I do think it should be done. I've seen way to many kids get their horns stuck in hay feeders and between boards on fences. I've had a nubian who had horns get herself stuck in between the boards on a fence and she ended up breaking her horn off! (she had 5 inch long horns at the time). We had to have the vet come and surgicaly remmove the horn...she stayed as a 1 horned goat for awhile. I have also seen goats get there horns stuck between boards where they cant get out and end up strangling themselves to death. horrible! It is also safer for a kid to handle a goat if it doesnt have horns. It is not a fun job at all, it smells! but it has to be done. Just make sure it is done right. We usually debudded our goats at 3-7 days, or when we saw the bud first grow in. I would definatly use the iron and not the paste they have. The paste is NASTY! and doesn't work as well as the iron does, it also takes longer.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 12, 2011)

The Nigies are finer boned in general, and it's all about the udder and "dairy" quality. Longer necks, a sloping towards the hindquarters, and a general elegance.

This is a picture of one of my junior does who just won Grand Champion at the Pasco County fair.

See how she's got long legs that "frame" where her udder will be?






Another doe of mine- the neck's are a bit longer and more elegant-






And since it's all about the udder, here's a pic of a first freshner udder which is pretty decent.






And her son, my new junior buck who's pretty fantastic IMO.






In comparison, the pygmies are made to have a "round barrel" body style. Short legs and a compact body are desired, as well as a shorter height.

They are a meat breed, so they are designed to grow faster and put on weight and be as close to a "keg on legs" as possible.

They are just as friendly and cuddly from what I have seen, but can be a bit more 'scattered'.

Both require the same amount of love, care, and snuggles though


----------



## wcr (Mar 13, 2011)

I have only had one goat so am certainly not an expert. Those little suckers are smart. He had horns and used them to hook the hot wire and pull it down so he could get out and you would find him asleep on the patio chairs.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 13, 2011)

I never really considered owning goats they just ended up at my place due to sad circumstances,but I do know they will live out their lives on my little farm



. I have really enjoyed everyones stories,pictures and opinions.I carried one of the babies up to the big barnyard where my uncle,grandparents ,mom,and a boarder was and they all laughed when they realized I had a goat sticking it's head out of my coat



.


----------



## Marnie (Mar 15, 2011)

We disbud them, we have our vet do it. I hate it too when it's not done good, then the scurs come and they're just trouble and ugly. Most of our buyers want the horns off, a lot of my babies are already polled. I think the disbudding is a horrible brutal act but it saves the goat a lot of misery. We had one caught in a fence and something nibbled half of her ear off, blood was all over, that poor girl must have really suffered. But it didn't stoop her from sticking her head thru again and getting it caught. We just don't like the horns.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 15, 2011)

Little update,they've been debudded and seem to be doing really well. They had about a half dozen other little goats next to them at the vets office,so cute



.


----------

